# Diamond python head twitch



## hannobal (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi,
I have a diamond python that I have noticed it’s head twitched yesterday.
I’ve been sitting and watching it today and it’s head will twitch - not frequently.
My other diamond pythons don’t do this and I have booked in to see the vet on Wednesday.

Has anyone else experienced this?

What tests should I be requesting from the vet?

Thanks.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi Hannobal
Is the snake a pure diamond, or a diamond carpet cross ? If it has any jag mixed in , that twitch would not be unusual . Also Diamond Python Syndrome could be factor, but hopfully not. 
Best of luck.


----------



## hannobal (Jul 28, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Hi Hannobal
> Is the snake a pure diamond, or a diamond carpet cross ? If it has any jag mixed in , that twitch would not be unusual . Also Diamond Python Syndrome could be factor, but hopfully not.
> Best of luck.


Pure diamond pythons, no jag at all.

From what I understand, diamond python syndrome isn’t contagious? nor can be tested for?


----------

